# 12-STABLE fails to build: use of undeclared identifier 'compiler_flags'



## yurivict (May 12, 2019)

rev.347511

The error looks like in https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/freebsd-12-alpha8-and-later-buildworld-failure.67964/ , but I don't understand the link there to "Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions". I am building 12-STABLE on 11.2-STABLE, both are supported.



```
--- secure/lib/libcrypto__L ---
/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/cversion.c:27:16: error: use of undeclared identifier 'compiler_flags'
        return compiler_flags;
               ^
1 error generated.
--- lib/libkvm__L ---
--- _libinstall ---
sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh  -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libkvm.a /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/usr/lib/
--- secure/lib/libcrypto__L ---
*** [cversion.o] Error code 1

make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto
1 error
```


----------

